# Sharkbite PB Conversion Couplings



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Have you seen these yet? yes, ive used a few :thumbup: they make 1/2" also 
*SharkBite U4016 Polybutylene Conversion Coupling 3/4" x 3/4" *



*Model #: *U4016
*Part #: *144677
*Manufacturer: *Cash Acme
*SharkBite U4016 Polybutylene Conversion Coupling 3/4” x 3/4”*. SharkBite push-fit fittings are the fastest, easiest way to join copper, CPVC and PEX in any combination – wet or dry. Simply cut the pipe, de-burr and push on the fitting. SharkBite fittings can easily be removed and are reusable.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Have you seen these yet? yes, ive used a few :thumbup: they make 1/2" also


 They also have slip couplings


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

_Maybe I'll stop using the regular ones on pb now. Havent had one problem yet from pb repairs. Did one last night late where the home owner tried to blue glue a cpvc coupling on 3/4 pb...oh, and it didnt hold......definitely a time to show compassion and charge full for 5 minutes work._


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

stillaround said:


> _Maybe I'll stop using the regular ones on pb now. Havent had one problem yet from pb repairs. Did one last night late where the home owner tried to blue glue a cpvc coupling on 3/4 pb...oh, and it didnt hold......definitely a time to show compassion and charge full for 5 minutes work._


Let me guess...... It was under a trailer.....:whistling2:

Sorry, it's just that when ever I see really "creative" DIY plumbing repairs, it's under a trailer.

Good to know they're making a Sharkbite for PB now. I've used the regular ones a time or two on PB and it seemed to work ok, but Sharkbites make me nervous as hell......


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I've seen the slip couplings, but never used one, how do they work? I'm not asking if you like working with them I'm actually asking how do they work? How do you go past the stop, and then get it to lock and seal?



Catlin987987 said:


> They also have slip couplings


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

What makes them better for PEX than a standard SB?


stillaround said:


> _Maybe I'll stop using the regular ones on pb now. Havent had one problem yet from pb repairs. Did one last night late where the home owner tried to blue glue a cpvc coupling on 3/4 pb...oh, and it didnt hold......definitely a time to show compassion and charge full for 5 minutes work._


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> I'm actually asking how do they work? How do you go past the stop, and then get it to lock and seal?


One side has an extra long distance to the stop. See where the ridge is on the barrel, that is where the stop is so you can put it on further then pull it back in place.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> What makes them better for PEX than a standard SB?


It doesn't, but it does make them better for Polybutylene...


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry PB?


Redwood said:


> It doesn't, but it does make them better for Polybutylene...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Sorry PB?



*Polybutylene*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Polybutylene although the outer diameter is copper tube size the the tube is not SDR-9 like PEX so the stiffener insert was not the proper size for PB which is not taken care of with the new PB Sharkbite.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh no!! I just used a sharkbite coupling on PB last week. 






Paul


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I think I will still crimp PB or do a re-pipe. Not sure I trust a Sharkbite on PB.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Oh no!! I just used a sharkbite coupling on PB last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Don't worry about it... 
It was under a trailer right? :laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Let me guess...... It was under a trailer.....:whistling2:
> 
> Sorry, it's just that when ever I see really "creative" DIY plumbing repairs, it's under a trailer.
> 
> Good to know they're making a Sharkbite for PB now. I've used the regular ones a time or two on PB and it seemed to work ok, but Sharkbites make me nervous as hell......


 If it gives it leaks down in the dirt...I dont feel comfortable when I think about another liability.......lately I've gotten squeamish in front of customers and end up soldering etc....I have to fight off the "naughty" thoughts for using them:laughing:


----------

